# Thousand Sons Terminator Ideas?



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't made any posts recently, Im away in America. 

Anyway, I was wondering if you Heretics had any idea about how to convert Thousand Sons Terminators? I'll make a list of what I have right now:
-Thousand Sons Box set x1
-Chaos terminators Box Set x1
-AoBR Space Marines and Terminators if they can help.

Right now I am thinking of using the normal terminator heads (Not chaos) Cutting the kind of egyptian thingy off the top of the Thousand Sons heads and sticking them onto the top of the Terminator's body, also using other Thousand sons bitz and maybe some stuff from outside companies too. The loincloth and other standard issue TS stuff would be on the terminators of course.

So yeah, any ideas of what I can do with that, be sure to let me know - Much appreciated! :music:


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Khorne Terminator Upgrade Pack ould help, cut off the spikes and paint them in Thousand Son colours


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...K8HJhAei_42JBA&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=1552

How about something like this?


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

CE5511 said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...K8HJhAei_42JBA&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=1552
> 
> How about something like this?


To be completely honest, that actually what originally inspired me to create a Thousand Sons Terminator unit. 

I really like everything about that miniature, so yeah, any ideas on how? I was just thinking about it and thought maybe that Scibor miniatures might have just what I need. I looked on the store after that, they have the right head dresses and everything, as well as an 'Egyptian Knight' which i might buy in future. I like the way this is looking so far so yeah, keep the thoughts coming.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The only problem with cutting the headdress thing of the Thousand sons models is that then you'll have a squad without the headdress' and that will look out of place. I would recommend going to a bits website such as this one and looking to buy the Thousand sons heads individually or Berserker heads as their headdress can be modified slightly to create one that looks just like what you'd need.

Berserker heads are here and here.

While Thousand sons heads are here.

As you can see some of them are sold out at the moment so you might want to speak with Bits and Kits to see if he'll be getting some more in any time soon.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Need some hieroglyphics, definitely.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i am going to use Tomb Kings Necropolis Knights snake thingy heads and thus replacing the ordinary termie heads.

Supprisingly they fit very well..


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

If you're looking to saw the tson/berserker crests off, your best bet (as much as it pains me to say) is to grab the GK terminator box. The gk helms look fantastic with the crests added to them and they are all decked out with psychic looking regalia and bits. You can kit bash this with your chaos terminator set, or you can keep them as they are and file down the imperial stuff molded into the model.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The next IA book after the Eldar will be focussing on Tzeentchian Chaos. It may be worth your while for them to release a dedicated Thousand Sons Terminator upgrade pack.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The next IA book after the Eldar will be focussing on Tzeentchian Chaos. It may be worth your while for them to release a dedicated Thousand Sons Terminator upgrade pack.


Any kind of ETA on that? Always found it odd they had nurgle/khorne FW stuff but not 1ksons.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My sources indicate somewhere next year. :ikely Q2 or Q3.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

maybe some Tomb Kings bits to jazz them up a bit? Ive been having this problem myself, being a big fan of the TS, but a bit stuck with the limited models available.


----------

